# Dash cracks, how to fix...



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Is there any products recommended to help seal my dash cracks up? I have 2 decent cracks in my 93 240, black/gray interior (black dash), what should I use to get them taken care of?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> Is there any products recommended to help seal my dash cracks up? I have 2 decent cracks in my 93 240, black/gray interior (black dash), what should I use to get them taken care of?


I didn't know if just any vinyl repair kit would work...any suggestions?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sorry, i got nothing...you can try a repair kit... good luck and let us know how it goes...


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

try the junk yard i got my self a whole dash in really good condition from there for 20 bucks.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

WoLfFaNgZ said:


> try the junk yard i got my self a whole dash in really good condition from there for 20 bucks.



This car is pretty rare in my area, I only know of one other one in my region, and it's running as well, no local junkyards I know of have any of these cars


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

you can try a vinyl repair kit.. It comes with many colors of the cement stuff that you simply mix until you have the right color. Once it is dry, you can use the different patterns of textures to find the one that matches yours, and apply it with the supplied burnishing tool.. or you can just buy a new dash, just look for a reliable dealer that won't charge you with lots of $$$.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ebay. Local dealer. Drive around 100 miles to find a 'yard with one. 

Those vynil repair kits, are meant for vynil seats, not hard plastic dashes. I wouldn't really recommend that.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Unfortunetly I think the best thing to do would be to buy a new dash. Even if you do find something to repair it with it's not going to look as good as new. I also have two fairly large cracks in my dash and Ive been looking for a new one but its really hard to find a blue 89 240 dash. If anyone ever happens to find one let me know.


----------

